# Two small compositions for piano of my authory



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi, these are two brief pieces for piano that I composed. Here is my interpretation of the compositions in question, I call them "Oneiric pieces", because they were composed in insomnia nights (audio only):











:tiphat:


----------

